# Mezclador para PC, Ipod y radio...



## Fugu (Jun 8, 2006)

Hola amigos,

¡Apiadaros de mí! ops: 

Es que me he mudado a un piso con unas paredes muy finas y no me dejan escuchar música, y me gustaría poder escuchar mi música, radio, sonidos del PC y a la vez poder escuchar los ruidos de la casa (tengo una niña de 2 meses y claro...)

Me gustaría construirme de la manera más sencilla posible un mezclador de tres canales (y un micrófono) para poder conectar:

-La salida de auriculares de mi PC (no tengo salida de línea)
-La salida de Auriculares de mi Ipod
-La salida de auriculares de mi radio (tampoco tiene linea)
-El micrófono

Me interesa

-Unicamente poder escuchar todo esto con auriculares.
-Que sea estéreo.
-Y si fuese posible que no fuese alimentado... pues mejor.
-El micrófono lo quiero para mezclar el sonido ambiente... pero si complica mucho lo quito.
-Para rizar el rizo... si fuese posible usar dos micrófonos   para escuchar en estéreo el sonido ambiente... pues ya me muero de gusto... pero, vamos... es un decir   

Vamos, tener los auriculares puestos pero como si no...

¿Piensa alguien que esto se puede hacer?

PD. Bueno, estoy pensando que el micrófono lo puedo enchufar directamente al PC... ¿es estéreo la entrada de las tarjetas de sonido?...

Dejémoslo en sólo tres canales

Saludos.... y perdonad por el tostón.


----------



## Gizmo77 (Jun 13, 2006)

Depende de qué tarjeta tengas claro está, si es entrada específica de micro, sería mono balanceada. Si es una entrada "normal" por cutre que sea, imagino que sea estéreo para poder enchufar un CD o similares.

  Sinceramente yo de electrónica soy un completo ignorante, de ahí que entre aquí a ver si entiendo algo , pero para eso que comentas del "ambiente stereo", si no me confundo necesitarías o bien unos controles de paneo para enviar a cada canal, izquierdo o derecho, la cantidad de señal que quieres o bien... (quizás existe una forma más fácil de hacerlo... pero la manera "universal" que verás en mesas de sonido es esa. Por otro lado, podrías poner un micro en cada habitación, volcar cada una de ellas a un canal de manera estricta. Date cuenta que para que pudieras tener ese ambiente en estéreo, precisarías ya de dos micrófonos.


----------



## omfreg (Jun 16, 2006)

Hola fugu, pues.....sinceramente, pides mucho eh? 

A ver, una manera rapida de hacerlo seria colocando 4 potenciometros lineales dobles (dos regulados con una sola barra), y que todos ellos los juntases en un mismo sitio, con ello obtendrias las señales sumadas, es decir mezcladas.

Pero hay un problema, y es que esas señales que quieres escuchar son debiles, y a nada que le pongas algo de resistencia (potenciometo por ejemplo), se te chuparan toda la señal y apenas tendras señal de salida.

Lo idea sera poner un pequeño amplificador, aunque solo sea un transistor para cada una de la señales que quieres mezclar, para que digamos queden reforzadas.

Puedes elegir entre un transistor, un operacional o uno de potencia.

Mi consejo:coloca un operacional sumador, que es el mismo montaje que el de los potencimetros pero, con un amplificador detras.


----------



## nandezfox (Jun 17, 2006)

sis omfreq
pero al colocar solo los potenciometros secorreria el riesgo de dañar los amplificador de las fuentes de señal, tambien seria bueno colocar un condensador de 100n a cada linea despues del potenciometro para asegurarse del todo.


----------

